# The Great Gatsby home video release on August 27th 2013



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE AMERICAN DREAM COMES TO LIFE WHEN

The Great Gatsby

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY 3D COMBO PACK,

BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, 2-DISC DVD SPECIAL EDITION

and DIGITAL DOWNLOAD ON AUGUST 27 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT





Blu-ray Combo Packs and 2-disc DVD Special Edition include

over 90 minutes of special features!





All disc versions feature UltraVioletÔ





Burbank, CA, July 8, 2013 - Experience F. Scott Fitzgerald's masterpiece like never before when "The Great Gatsby" arrives onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital Download on August 27 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Directed by Oscar® nominee Baz Luhrmann, "The Great Gatsby" is the haunting American tale of a Midwestern writer who moves to New York and becomes entangled in the life of his captivating, wealthy neighbor.

From Village Roadshow Pictures, "The Great Gatsby" is directed by Baz Luhrmann ("Moulin Rouge!" and "Romeo + Juliet") from a screenplay by Craig Pearce. The film stars Leonardo DiCaprio as Jay Gatsby and Tobey Maguire as Nick Carraway, along with Joel Edgerton and Carey Mulligan as Tom and Daisy Buchanan; Isla Fisher and Jason Clarke as Myrtle and George Wilson; and Elizabeth Debicki as Jordan Baker

"The Great Gatsby" will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and on 2-disc DVD Special Edition for $28.98. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray; and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and the 2-disc DVD Special Edition include UltraViolet which allows consumers to download and instantly stream the standard definition theatrical version of the film to a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players.* 

SYNOPSIS

"The Great Gatsby" follows would-be writer Nick Carraway as he leaves the Midwest and comes to New York City in the spring of 1922, an era of loosening morals, glittering jazz and bootleg kings. Chasing his own American Dream, Nick lands next door to a mysterious, party-giving millionaire, Jay Gatsby, and across the bay from his cousin, Daisy, and her philandering, blue-blooded husband, Tom Buchanan. It is thus that Nick is drawn into the captivating world of the super-rich, their illusions, loves and deceits. As Nick bears witness, within and without the world he inhabits, he pens a tale of impossible love, incorruptible dreams and high-octane tragedy, and holds a mirror to our own modern times and struggles.




BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS





"The Great Gatsby" Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and 2-Disc Standard Definition DVD Special Edition contain the following special features:



· The Greatness of Gatsby

· "Within and Without" With Tobey Maguire

· The Swinging Sounds of Gatsby

· The Jazz Age

· Razzle Dazzle: The Fashion of the '20s

· Fitzgerald's Visual Poetry

· Gatsby Revealed

· Deleted Scenes

· Trailers



ULTRAVIOLET

*UltraViolet allows you to collect, watch and share movies and TV shows in a whole new way. Available with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs, DVDs and Digital Downloads, UltraViolet lets you create a digital collection of movies and TV shows. Services such as Flixster and VUDU allow you to instantly stream and download UltraViolet content across a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players. Restrictions and limitations apply. Go to ultraviolet.flixster.com/info for details. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices.



BASICS





PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

2-disc Amaray (WS) $28.98





Standard Street Date: August 27, 2013

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese



Running Time: 142 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for some violent images, sexual content, smoking, partying and brief language


----------

